# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Help with a Burmese or Thai Dha

## Alex Ruiz

Hello all
I see this sword for sale, but I have some doubts because I don´t Know much about south east asia swords. Are this sword a burmese sword? maybe thai or chinese? The seller say that the handle is made of silver and ivory. How old could be? It is a tourist piece or a functional weapon? Thanks a lot

----------

